
Millennials say dating has gotten ‘way too expensive’ - hker
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2019/07/30/financial-tips-millennials-gen-z-who-say-dating-costs-too-much/1855309001/
======
xhgdvjky
I think the title is a bit exaggerated. 30% of millennials think this, which
is high, but not enough to generalize imo.

Also maybe I'm cheap but you can easily go on free dates...

